# 2x 27 Zoll oder 3x 24 Zoll oder doch bei 32 Zoll+ 24 Zoll bleiben?



## elpadre (23. Januar 2016)

Moin,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meine Setup, habe momentan ein 32 Zoll WQHD Media Display bin damit auch mehr als zufrieden, dazu klemme ich manchmal einen MacBook 13,3 2015 dran. Da ist mir aber das Bild zu klein zum Arbeiten, denn da ist schon mein Problem.

Mir fehlt sehr stark ein 2 Bildschirm zum Arbeiten wenn ich am Rechner bin, die Gewohnheit von der Arbeit fehlt.  Das Problem beim MediaDisplay ist der extrem breite Rahmen, durch die Lautsprecher. Ich bin nun viele Situationen durch gegangen und es gibt 3 Überlegungen.

Option-1:
2x27 Zoll FHD, sorge habe ich mit FHD! Doch 27 Zoll mit WQHD echt Teuer! 
Option-2:
3x24 Zoll FHD, sorge habe ich mit der höhe, da diese doch sehr schmal sind, aber ich hätte eine große Fläche für recht wenig Geld.
Option-3:
2x29Zoll etwas mehr Pixel in der breite aber sind doof aufzuhängen, da der Linke dann sehr weit nach links gehen würde.

also wäre Option-3 wäre eigentlich die weniger tolle, sehr Interessant finde ich Option-2, doch die sorge mit der sehr geringen höhe. 

Auf der Arbeit, arbeite ich auch mit 24 Zoll front und ein 19 Zoll von der Seite.

Daher dachte ich ggf, bei meinen 32Zoll zu bleiben und einen 24 Zoll als bei Display zu kaufen, doch der dicke Rahmen wäre beim Arbeiten glaube ich störend.


Freue mich auf Vorschläge und Ratschläge.


Momentan ist mein System
Nanoxia 6
Z87 G1 Sniper
LOW CL Ram
I5 4430
970GTX
512 SSD, 256SSD 2TB

bei Zeiten kommt auch die Graka neu, rüste eigentlich regelmässig auf.
Vielleicht noch interessant, das es ein Hacknitosch ist und nicht mit Windows arbeitet.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## GrueneMelone (23. Januar 2016)

2mal Dell U2515h mit WQHD und dünnen Rahmen. Den gibt es für 300. Als 27zoll ist der auch bezahlbar. Das wäre ne Alternative. Finde ich sinnvoller als noch bei Full HD zu bleiben.


----------



## elpadre (23. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin,

uff, auf 25 Zoll mit WQHD Fahren? Ist das nicht wie 4K auf 27 Zoll nicht Skaliert, war für mich der Horror! 
Ich bin auch bereit gebraucht zukaufen, Limit so 400 Euro ca. für die Monitore der Halterung nicht inbegriffen.


----------



## GrueneMelone (23. Januar 2016)

Ja 4k auf 27zoll ist glaube ich aber auch bisschen heftiger noch. 400€ für 2-3 Monitore, das sehe ich schwierig, wenn man möglichst kein Full Hd haben will. 2x24Zoll 61546 - 23,8" (60,47cm) Dell UltraSharp U2414H nebeinander. Die haben einen schönen dünnen Rand. Aber leicht über Budget schon mit 2 Monitoren.
Was machst du denn mit dem Rechner? Zocken? Arbeiten? Was für eine GPU ist verbaut? 

Reicht eventuell auch einfach ein einzelner 27Zöller WQHD daneben und du kannst mit dem breiten Rand leben? Was machst du mit den Monitoren parallel sozusagen ist die Frage.


----------



## elpadre (23. Januar 2016)

Spielen würde ich Frontal, an sich wäre der 2 Screen zum Arbeiten, HTML, Adobe CC, Brackets, Final Cut und all sowas.
Naa ich bin ziemlich ein Fuchs, wenn es da drum geht Günstig etwas zu ergattern. 

Mindfactory ist immer TOP wohne dort nur 1 Gehminute von entfernt. Aber im netz teils schon für 170-180 gebraucht. Würde ich fast 3 Nehmen *grins* Doch die Höhe von 32 CM schreckt mich arg ab.


----------

